# Autostar stolen in Herts?Essex area. G921LNT



## Dikko (Nov 23, 2005)

If you saw an Autostar 6berth cream/grey in herts/essex 23 Nov reg G921LNT IT WASN'T ME! It was STOLEN. My beloved cosy camper. Ring me on 01920 871153 if you see it please?


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry about loss of van
This will move you back to the top


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You must be feeling gutted.

If it heads this far into Essex we have eyes everywhere.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news...

have you got a photo...

I have sugested to Nuke that there is a stolen Motorhome section on the site.. I think he is working on it...


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i would inform crimestoppers in as many area's as possible also the ports to ireland that's were they go to be ringed also call hpi and give the info on the van
on the avon & somerset crimestoppers web page they have a stolen kontiki and it's be there since august it has to belong to someone


----------



## Dikko (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks all for suggestions and support. Been on to Irish Ferries will go to crime stoppers.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hpe Nukeadmin reads this & can do something a bout a stolen MH section
Make it sticky (will have to rely on people informing when van is found/returned

And now it is easy to put a photo on

Could be a real crime solver (you wont stop it)


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Had a chat with Nuke a couple of days ago and he was going to put some code together for it.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lo all,

Stolen motorhome database almost complete

Dikko have you got more info on your motorhome such as the following:-

crime ref number
office in charge of investigation
stolen from
stolen date
stolen time
manufacturer
model
class
identifying marks etc on the exterior
year
registration
county
your contact details etc
and lastly any photos ?


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Is there now a section nfor this Nuke?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

not yet, but will be in a day or so 
I've almost finished this database, just tweaking and testing now


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

sorry to hear of your MH stolen...will be keeping a look out on this side...aido


----------



## Dikko (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks all you guys and girls for the response, not a sign of it yet....
For the records
Autostar 23ft 6 berth with rear bedroom. 15 years old light coloured. No real individual marks to speak of except for cracking of rear bumper which might be difficult to diguise and a subtle repair to nearside front locker area.
50,000 miles on clock. 2.5ltr diesel. Not Turbo.
Crime number A1/05/4249 Herts Police. PC/1507/BENNEY.
Stolen 21/22nd Nov 05
Will try to get photo on computer.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have added the motorhome to our stolen motorhome database and it is available to view here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MissingMotorhomes&op=display_results&mhid=14


----------

